# Fish River January 7, 2012



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Me and Wishin4bass went to Fish River Saturday. We caught about 13 or so. The best 5 would have been probably 8 - 9 lbs. We left them biting at 3 pm.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job fellas'...nothin' like fishing in Jan.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

it was a 2lber bonanza! i am sold on fish river


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice bunch of fish. How far upstream did you go? Only asking because I've never been north of Big Daddy's.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome job guys. Fish River is one of my fav places to go and I am itching to get back over there. All the coves and canals and docks, you can't go wrong. Also, it prolly has the best quantity to quality ratio around here. Only downside is needing that AL fishing license for 50 bucks. Great catch.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

We went quite a ways north of the 32 bridge. It stinks because once you pass the bridge it is idle speed only the entire stretch.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Is that Chris in the 3rd pic?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice fish:thumbsup:


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

i got to go there


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Technical question.
Are the bass in the Fish River a different strain of largemouth than the ones found in the Mobile Bay?


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

That would be me.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Thought so hahah


----------

